# Small vertical steam engine video



## gbritnell (Mar 21, 2009)

I had responded to the thread about using small taps by posting several pictures of some of my miniature engines. During the course of comments on the thread someone suggested that I might do a separate thread about those engines. This is the first of 3 videos that I have made of those engines. This one is of the small vertical steam engine that was scaled from the Stuart 10V. It was entered into the very first Sherline contest. It has approximately .25 bore and stroke. It's about 1.93 high with a .90 flywheel. All of the nuts and bolts are 1x.25mm. The reason for the thread size was because these were available in H.S.S. at a somewhat reasonable cost. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcfrKsOaDNw[/ame]
gbritnell


----------



## Don1966 (Jul 22, 2012)

George I love it, that is more of a mini engine. Your work is superb. Thanks for sharing. 

Don


----------

